# need help with jack o lantern mask



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm making a giant pumpkin mask for Halloween, and while I can easily use scrim to hide my face as I've done in years past, this year I want to have the mouth and eyes glow, like a jack o lantern. Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

First thought is, you may be able to put LEDs into the mask to give the glow. Monsterguts sells a pre-wired LED eye set up that might work:

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=118


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To add to Roxy's idea, maybe have your "eyes" up and away from your real eyes peep through the mask, using an orange scrim or other suitable material to mask where you are actually seeing out of the pumpkin. Does that make sense?
You could have your eye hole(s), for you to actually see through could also be through the opening(s) for the mouth or nose. A lot would depend upon how "giant" your want your pumpkin mask to be.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

and use white scrim?


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> To add to Roxy's idea, maybe have your "eyes" up and away from your real eyes peep through the mask, using an orange scrim or other suitable material to mask where you are actually seeing out of the pumpkin. Does that make sense?
> You could have your eye hole(s), for you to actually see through could also be through the opening(s) for the mouth or nose. A lot would depend upon how "giant" your want your pumpkin mask to be.


yeah, in the past my eyes looked out the mouth.

its about 18in in diameter (guesstimate) and about 12" tall w/o the stem. I'll be taking my first pictures today I hope. My phone went MIA so I had to dig out my old camera, which needs a memory card and charge.


----------



## Phantom Scarecrow (Sep 27, 2011)

I used those "Flickering candle" LEDs, with the two halves of a 4" pearl-finish plastic Christmas ball as reflectors. I'm going to add some plain yellow LEDs in the mouth, under the teeth, so you can't see them. I look out through the mouth, and have a black scrim made out of sheer curtain fabric. Video 



 and build album


http://imgur.com/XdydU

 .


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

You can use and wire LEDs just like in this video then use a 9v battery to power them.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

You will need something to keep the light from your eyes so you can see. I have electrical taped the backs before, foil,or a Christmas ball reflector half is a good idea. Based on the size of your mask you might try to find a 2" ball


----------

